# another Extreme birdhouse.# 15



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

hi everyone. i just built this house for my brother for christmas.it is built from 150 yr old barnboard and has 25 single homes. it takes less then 10 min to clean. it measures 4ftx 4ft x 46"


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Just incredible. Great work.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, you sure put a lot of work into that one! Nice job!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow jon, your work *always* amazes me!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW great looking birdhouse.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

thank you guys, i had to whip this one up in 3 and a half days. it still needs to be power washed and water sealed. thanks again john.


----------

